
Yelp Tried to Remove Bugs on App, Artificial Intelligence Deleted Everything - Windson
https://www.news18.com/news/buzz/yelp-tried-to-remove-bugs-on-app-artificial-intelligence-deleted-everything-2003957.html
======
randomacct3847
It’s obviously a joke. Sad (and terrifying?) that an actual news site decided
a joke app update description was worthy of a story without even attempting to
contact the subject to confirm.

~~~
masonic
Anyone who's looked at the app could tell you that there is no intelligence,
artificial or otherwise, within.

------
robotbikes
No it just became sentient and realized the plague on this Earth that is the
Yelp app and thought it would help humanity out by deleting it.

